# windows based qlab software with layers



## kevin wright (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there

I need a piece of windows based software which has the capability of playing a video on top of another video to fire an effect at a given cue for a production of Wizard of Oz - eg tornado, in time with the music, starting with a background laywer below and playing the effect scene seamlessly(?) over the top.

In past productions Ive had access to an apple mac and used qlab pro with its layers but cant find anything suitable on a windows platform.. Any ideas? your assistance would be much appreciated.

K


----------



## jonliles (Jan 10, 2017)

Show Cue System. http://www.showcuesystems.com/cms/ They have a variety of licenses available with a variety of capabilities. Looks like you probably want the "SCS Professional". Install the license on 2 machines. that way machine 1 can fire a video and send a signal to machine 2 to fire a different video signal (assuming you need both videos playing at the same time).


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 10, 2017)

jonliles said:


> Show Cue System. http://www.showcuesystems.com/cms/ They have a variety of licenses available with a variety of capabilities. Looks like you probably want the "SCS Professional". Install the license on 2 machines. that way machine 1 can fire a video and send a signal to machine 2 to fire a different video signal (assuming you need both videos playing at the same time).


With that set up, would you need two different projectors playing the two separate videos? I didn't think that SCS could play two video files at once, much less merge them or layer them.


----------



## dbaxter (Jan 10, 2017)

Right now, my Cue Player software can cross-fade between two different videos. It wouldn't be a stretch to have it overlay, but I'd have to make some changes. Please download the trial and see if we're close. If so, I can start on that feature.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 10, 2017)

That would be easy for Isadora. You could probably trigger via MIDI. Also, as a dual platform program, then you can use it on a Mac when you have that back (get the license dongle).


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 11, 2017)

This isn't an overlay. It's a dissolve from a background video without the tornado, to one with. Start them both at the same time, and then dissove when necessary.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 11, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> This isn't an overlay. It's a dissolve from a background video without the tornado, to one with. Start them both at the same time, and then dissove when necessary.


That is one way of doing it. However, if the top layer has alpha masking and allows for the storm to gradually get stronger and start at any given time, then layers may make sense. Also, as the tornado is only one example, the OP may have other scenes where the layers make more sense. 

That being said, last year I had to do a version of WoO where I used PowerPoint as my control platform for all the video. As long as your videos are well built, that can be a strong enough program for many visuals.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 11, 2017)

All of those things are true. I was simply trying to reduce the problem from one which requires compositing in the player to one which only requires a dissolve, which is much easier to come by.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 11, 2017)

Agreed. This is why I mentioned that I ran a version with Photoshop (using the dissolve feature). Granted, that program isn't as powerful, which wasn't a problem since I was using a lower resolution projector.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 11, 2017)

kevin wright said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need a piece of windows based software which has the capability of playing a video on top of another video to fire an effect at a given cue for a production of Wizard of Oz - eg tornado, in time with the music, starting with a background laywer below and playing the effect scene seamlessly(?) over the top.
> 
> ...



Do you have a budget?
For what you require - play one video and have the ability to trigger a second video overlay, on manual cue - I can think of 2 Windows-based programs that can do that: Dataton Watchout, and AVStumpfl Wings Platinum 4 Pro version (the Basic, Starter, and Advanced versions do not have the 'asynchronous' feature which allows you to do what you want).

Of the two, your cheaper option for your purposes, is Wings Platinum 4 Pro version. Maybe around the 900euro mark, excluding pc. You could download and run the 425b demo version from http://hdav.org/en/wings-platinum-5/download. Avoid version 5 which is the current version - overkill for you.

ThomasL


----------



## jonliles (Jan 11, 2017)

TheaterEd said:


> With that set up, would you need two different projectors playing the two separate videos? I didn't think that SCS could play two video files at once, much less merge them or layer them.


It doesnt that I know of, but it can trigger a second machine with SCS to play a second video; unless all you need is a crossfade, then it can do that.


----------

